# Pigeon missing tail feathers



## crow20 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi Everyone.

I rescued this young little pigeon who appears to have fallen from it's nest. When I first saw it, it was lying helpless on the side of the road. It's injuries suggest an attack by a predator, perhaps a cat.

The young pigeon seems to be slouching on it's left side. It might be suffering injury to it's left leg, and may have a broken leg or fracture. It's missing all of it's tail feathers and possibly the underling skin (see photo). It occasionally attempts to fly, but cannot achieve any sustained height, perhaps due to immaturity and underdevelopment or its missing tail structure. I've also notice small long, thin brown dark insect or lice infestation on feathers. I've bathed it several times with natural oat formula baby shampoo.

My questions:
1) how do I diagnose and treat the injury to the leg?
2) how harmful are the lice to the bird? how do I eliminate it? Do they pass and infect and harm humans?
3) Will the feathers grow back? Is the skin missing? If so, how long does it take to grow? How should I treat the injury?


I 'm not sure if i will take it to a wildlife sanctuary because it is too far and I fear if they cannot help the bird it will be euthanized.

Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

do you think he has pucture wounds? he would need anitbiotics fast if so, the lice are not hard to get rid of and will not effect you, you can use scatt from the pet store or dust him in seven dust. is he eating and drinking? as far as the leg goes can you post another picture.. and keep checking back there will be input on the leg Im sure if you can post a pic of it... do you think you can keep the bird and take care of its medical needs, if so then perhaps he is fine with you, but he may need more advanced medical treatment.. hopefully someone can put you in contact with a rehabber that does not euth at a whim.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Crow20,



I would say that the Pigeon you have there definitely should be on an Antibiotic regimen a.s.a.p.


Do you have a friendly Vet of any sort you could appeal to today?


The missing Tail and back Feathers are typical of having been caught and escaped from a Dog or maybe Cat...and even if no conspicious puncture wounds are seen, one should have the Bird on Antibiotics anyway, since often there are tiny punctures or scratches one does not notice, which have let in germs from the Dog or Cat's saliva or Claws.


Post some images of the Pigeon's face also?

And, some of their poops?


Good luck!


Leg may be strained and bruised and not broken...but, if you can gently examine the lengths of the various Leg Bones, to see if any swelling or injury...

Provide soft rumpled cloths for them to find ways of being comfortable for now.


Phil
Lv


----------



## crow20 (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks to all for comments. I will do my best to find a natural antibiotic. The bird is standing now and the lice is gone.

I think the skin is missing and I'm wondering if the feathers will grow back.

I only found small bird grit in the store to add to it's seeds mix but it doesn't seem to care about it! How important is the grit?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

crow20 said:


> Thanks to all for comments. I will do my best to find a natural antibiotic. The bird is standing now and the lice is gone.
> 
> I think the skin is missing and I'm wondering if the feathers will grow back.
> 
> I only found small bird grit in the store to add to it's seeds mix but it doesn't seem to care about it! How important is the grit?


put the grit in a seperate croc, they get it as they want. what is natural antibios?


----------



## crow20 (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks I tried that already. Here is a link a bout natural antibiotic:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/na...als-for-pigeon-use-a-detox-product-12627.html


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

crow20 said:


> Thanks to all for comments. I will do my best to find a natural antibiotic. The bird is standing now and the lice is gone.
> 
> I think the skin is missing and I'm wondering if the feathers will grow back.
> 
> I only found small bird grit in the store to add to it's seeds mix but it doesn't seem to care about it! How important is the grit?


You can buy grit for pigeons where ever they sell pigeon feed. It's very important, as it helps them to digest their food. Just put it in a separate dish, as was mentioned, and they will take it as they need it. The small bird grit is way to small for them, and that is probably why he is ignoring it.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

crow20 said:


> Thanks to all for comments. I will do my best to find a natural antibiotic.


Forgive me because this is going to sound a bit blunt:

You have maybe 24 more hours to get that pigeon started on an antibiotic. Please do not spend time searching for something homeopathic or such. _That pigeon needs either Amoxycillin or Ciproflaxin (aka Baytril) ASAP. 
_ Ceclor (aka Cefaclor) or Ampicillin would do in a pinch as well....

Long explanation made short: birds cannot 'fight off' infectious injuries the way mammals can. Their small circulatory systems get overrun rapidly. Simply providing supportive care is not enough; that pigeon needs meds....

Ask friends who may have been prescribed an antibiotic for an illness in the past year. You can also get Amoxycillin, pet-grade, online at Foy's or Jedd's....only thing is they are both in US so even with express shipping, it would take 2 days......

If that fails, Phil's idea is the only remaining avenue...a veterinarian someplace. Even if they aren't an avian vet 9which would be preferable) they can certainly prescribe antibiotics....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Jaye is right here in that the bird really needs to be on antibiotics ASAP.


----------



## crow20 (Jul 23, 2010)

The pigeon has new skin now and the tail feathers started to grow!!!!


----------



## crow20 (Jul 23, 2010)

The back feathers started to grow too!!!!


----------



## crow20 (Jul 23, 2010)

hey people check out my video. my pigeon is a star now.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkCI1LlXt_I


----------

